# [Solved]qt-3.3.6-r4 bricht beim Kompilieren ab

## Masterle

Guten Tag,

Qt bricht einfach so beim Kompilieren ab.

Aus dem Log kann ich zumindest nichts erkennen.

```

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/bin/qmake  -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/./tools/designer/uic /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic/uic.pro

cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/./tools/designer/uic

make Makefile

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

make[4]: `Makefile' is up to date.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o main.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o uic.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o form.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o object.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o subclassing.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o embed.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o ../shared/widgetdatabase.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o ../shared/domtool.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o ../shared/parser.cpp

test -d ../../../bin/ || mkdir -p ../../../bin/

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -fno-exceptions -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o    -L/usr/lib64 -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib64 -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3385:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 204:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/temp/build.log'.
```

PC wäre ein

P4 3,4Ghz HT

1 GB DDR2 Ram

GeForce 6600GT (PCI-E - 2x eingebaut)[/code]Last edited by Masterle on Wed Apr 11, 2007 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so, not found

 

Probier mal ein revdep-rebuild und ein emerge -1 expat

----------

## Masterle

revdep-rebuild hatte ich schon probiert. Auch hierbei wollte er mir zuerst QT emergen und ist mit genau demselben fehler abgebrochen.

Das andere werd ich heute noch ausprobieren aber jetz geh ich erstmal schlafen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Masterle wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild hatte ich schon probiert. Auch hierbei wollte er mir zuerst QT emergen und ist mit genau demselben fehler abgebrochen.
> 
> Das andere werd ich heute noch ausprobieren aber jetz geh ich erstmal schlafen. 

 

Ganze Nacht mit Gentoo verbracht? Ich bin gerade aufgestanden. Wenn revdep-rebuild mehr als ein Paket anmeckert und dann mittendrin aussteigt, einfach mit emerge --resume --skipfirst weitermachen. Dann kommst du auch an die anderen. Nur dann revdep-rebuild so oft starten, bis alle Pakete sauber sind.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hörtt sich so an als hättest du die expat lib aktualisiert, beim umstieg von 1.95 auf 2.0 gibt es diverse Probleme mit den Programme die gegen sie kompiliert sind, du musst alles was die lib als abhängigkeit hat neu emergen, unter anderem ist gettext dabei, so wie es aussieht musst du fontconfig auch neu emergen, dann dürfte qt auch sauber kompilieren.

CoS24

*Edited*Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Thu Apr 12, 2007 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Masterle

So - revdep-rebuild und ein paarmal emerge --resume --skipfirst hat geholfen. Bzw revdep-rebuild laeuft mit QT grad vollkommen durch  :Smile: . Rest sollte auch klappen.

Danke fuer die Hilfe.

Mfg

----------

